# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Giao Diện|Thiết kế... >  xin chỉ giáo về photoshop

## phamvulinh

dạo này buồn buồn nên tập photoshop, nhưng em chưa bao giờ đụng đến nó nên hok biết gì cả bác nào có vài thủ thuật xin chỉ giáo (hay đường link cũng được) thank các bác nhiều

----------


## favourhn

học ps cũng giống như một môn học trong nhà trường .vì ps có khá nhiều lệnh và công cụ nên bạn phải học từng phần .
bạn có thể download tài liệu về đọc và thực tập .hoặc bạn vào đây , trang web này viết khá bài bản và có hình ảnh dễ hiểu khi làm :

www.vietphotoshop.com

----------


## iseovip1

nhà có phần mềm photoshop mà không biết sử dụng chán thật, co ai biết chỉ mình với nha, vinh_yêutinhọc ơi cô 3 nè hjhj

----------


## Lê Hiệp

photoshop là phần mềm chuyên nghiệp rất hây đó bạn, nhưng lại rất phức tạp, bạn mới chỉ có phần mềm thì chưa có gì để gọi là..., hãy mua sách và đĩa giáo trình về học, đồng thời kết hợp học trên mạng, (học ở thầy, ở bạn- nếu có) .... nếu có lòng say mê tin học và có ý quyết tâm thì sẽ thành công, chúc bạn vui !

----------


## chandat

em cũng mới tập làm ph0t0sh0p nhưng có bác nào biết chỉnh xóa chữ trên 1 bức ảnh đi không?xóa mà không để lại dấu vết gì

----------


## biankiem174

xóa k để lại dấu vết
thà cắt đoạn chữ đó đy còn hơn.......

----------


## chungcunhavuong

> em cũng mới tập làm ph0t0sh0p nhưng có bác nào biết chỉnh xóa chữ trên 1 bức ảnh đi không?xóa mà không để lại dấu vết gì


rất đơn giản bạn à .có nhiều cách để làm việc này .vi dụ chữ trên một nền có cùng tông màu thì bạn có thể tẩy chữ và lấy mẫu của nền rồi tạo màu lên chỗ bị xóa 
hoặc bạn có thể dùng phương pháp sao chép mẫu nền của một vùng khác rồi dán đè lên chỗ chữ muốn xóa 
hoặc có thẻ khoanh vùng cần xóa sau đó tạo màu nền tương ứng với màu nền cũ của nó .

----------

